# Erfolg: Die Wutbrumme funktioniert nicht



## realpk (20. März 2014)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade den Erfolg Die Wutbrumme (Tötet 10.000 Gegner, während 'Kampfrausch' aktiv ist.) zu machen. 
Leider zählt dieser aber nicht die Kills hoch. Gibt es da einen Trick (nur Solo oder eine bestimmte Rune) etc.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Der Erfolg wird beim "Ausloggen" erst aktualisiert.

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------

